

Show HN: Payoff.io - cvalleskey
http://payoff.io

======
cvalleskey
I created this because other sites I used to track and compare debt payoff
plans were missing a few features that I thought would be good to have. For
one, I wanted to quickly see how minor changes to my payment plans would have
a big impact in the long run. Second, I wanted the ability for the loan info
to save locally, so that the next time I went to the site I could view my info
without needing to log in or re-enter my info. Lastly, I wanted a schedule
that told me exactly how much I should pay to each loan for each month, and to
get this schedule in an easy to read format.

The site might still have a few bugs, and it could definitely use some
optimization. However, I have been excited creating this and using it myself
that I felt I should share it now before I added it to my list of abandoned
projects.

~~~
SixthDonovan
Haha, I was just toying with an idea much like this. Do you have any interest
in open sourcing this or doing further development?

PS. I can't seem to save a new Loan. The whole page freezes up when I try.

~~~
cvalleskey
Thanks for checking it out! Yes to both of your questions. I do want to let
others contribute, but I also have more features I want to add that I haven't
gotten around to just yet. One would be mobile/tablet support.

I could be wrong, but there is one bug which doesn't stop you from putting in
a loan which would never be paid off--based on the balance, APR, and minimum
payments entered. I need to put in an evaluation before the details are
submitted and pop up an error message if that's the case, but right now it
locks up the browser.

